# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Απενεργοποιηση κινητων???

## gkouk

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
Μετα απο σηζητηση με ενα φιλο, και λογο οικογενειακου προβληματος, μου ζητησε μια συσκευη απενεργοποιησης κινητων. Ξερω οτι υπαρχει αλλα δεν εχω βρει. Τωρα επειδη η εν λογο συσκευή λογικα θα απενεργοποιει και τα GSM των συναγερμων αναρωτιεμαι αν οντος πωλειται ευκολα στον οποιο το ζητησει?
Αν καποιος ξερει κατι...

----------


## plouf

τι ειδους προβλημα?

οι συσκευες δεν "κλεινουν" τα κινητα αλλα καπακωνουν το σημα, με αποτελεσμα να εκπεμπουν στο μαξιμουν, κααι αθριστικα με το Jammer γινεται πανικος ραδιοκυματων (αν για αυτο το θες)

απο όσο ξερω δεν τις πολυβρισκεις και μαλον θα υπαρχει θεμα νομικο

----------


## gkouk

> τι ειδους προβλημα?
> 
> οι συσκευες δεν "κλεινουν" τα κινητα αλλα καπακωνουν το σημα, με αποτελεσμα να εκπεμπουν στο μαξιμουν, κααι αθριστικα με το Jammer γινεται πανικος ραδιοκυματων (αν για αυτο το θες)
> 
> απο όσο ξερω δεν τις πολυβρισκεις και μαλον θα υπαρχει θεμα νομικο



Θελω π.χ. στο σπιτι μου να μην εχει σημα κανενα κινητο. Αλλα αν υπαρχει θεμα υγειας απο ραδιοκυματα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο αυτο.

----------


## primeras

Ακριβώς όπως στο είπε ο Χρήστος. Σίγουρα τίθεται θέμα υγείας. 
Φυσικά όλα τα κινητά δουλεύουν στο full εκπέμποντας ότι έχουν και δεν έχουν προσπαθόντας να υπερκαλύψουν το jammer και τελειώνουν την μπαταρία στο άψε σβήσε.

----------


## passer07

> Θελω π.χ. στο σπιτι μου να μην εχει σημα κανενα κινητο. Αλλα αν υπαρχει θεμα υγειας απο ραδιοκυματα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο αυτο.




θυμάμαι που  είχα διαβάσει και για κάτι μπογιές που κόβουν σήματα πχ για παιδικό  δωμάτιο   δες το αν κάνει , φυσικά δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά σαν εναλλακτική

----------


## gkouk

> θυμάμαι που  είχα διαβάσει και για κάτι μπογιές που κόβουν σήματα πχ για παιδικό  δωμάτιο   δες το αν κάνει , φυσικά δεν είναι εύκολο αλλά σαν εναλλακτική



πιθανον αυτες οι μπογιες να περιεχουν σε μεγαλο ποσοστο μολιβδο..

----------


## gkouk

> Ακριβώς όπως στο είπε ο Χρήστος. Σίγουρα τίθεται θέμα υγείας. 
> Φυσικά όλα τα κινητά δουλεύουν στο full εκπέμποντας ότι έχουν και δεν έχουν προσπαθόντας να υπερκαλύψουν το jammer και τελειώνουν την μπαταρία στο άψε σβήσε.



Ναι αλλα αν τα κινητα μετα απο ενα σημειο ειναι κλειστα?

----------


## kotsos___

> πιθανον αυτες οι μπογιες να περιεχουν σε μεγαλο ποσοστο μολιβδο..



και σκέφτεσαι να τις φας??

----------


## primeras

> Ναι αλλα αν τα κινητα μετα απο ενα σημειο ειναι κλειστα?



Δεν έχει σχέση με τα κινητά. Ο jammer εκπέμπει by default χωρίς να πέρνει αναφορά από γύρω κινητά. 
Οπότε η ακτινοβολία υπάρχει...

----------


## Phatt

> και σκέφτεσαι να τις φας??



Τις φας δεν τις φας, τις "τρως" στη μαπα σιγουρα, ποσο μαλλον τα παιδια...

----------


## ironda19

Φαντάζομαι εννοείς συσκευή η οποία μπλοκάρει το σήμα . Ρίξε μια ματιά παρακάτω .Τώρα , τι θέμα υγείας δημιουργείται, τα παιδιά παραπάνω μας εξήγησαν .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiLfIONEZWo

  Και εδώ για αγορά http://www.in-digital.gr/product_inf...products_id=93

----------


## Phatt

Καλα αυτοι ουτε σωστη μεταφραση μπηκαν στον κοπο να κανουν.Και αυτο το jammer ειναι που μεγιστοποιει την ακτινοβολια των κινητων.Ασε που δεν κανει και πολυ δουλεια, το εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## radiomario

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!
> Μετα απο σηζητηση με ενα φιλο, και λογο οικογενειακου προβληματος, μου ζητησε μια συσκευη απενεργοποιησης κινητων. Ξερω οτι υπαρχει αλλα δεν εχω βρει. Τωρα επειδη η εν λογο συσκευή λογικα θα απενεργοποιει και τα GSM των συναγερμων αναρωτιεμαι αν οντος πωλειται ευκολα στον οποιο το ζητησει?
> Αν καποιος ξερει κατι...



το πιο απλο κ παμφηνο , βαλε τα κινητα μεσα σε κουτακια αδεια ( απο coca-cola ) , κ τελειωσε το θεμα .... :Rolleyes:

----------


## p270

και γιατί δεν τα απενεργοποίης  ποιο απλό δεν υπάρχει και ζητά και σε όσους έρχονται σπίτι σου να κλείνουν τα δικά τους εκτός και αν ο φίλος σου το θέλει για κάτι ποιο πονηρό ελπίζω πως όχι

----------


## gkouk

Ρε παιδες ο φιλος εχει σοβαρο θεμα με τα παιδια του και ιδιαιτερα με την κορη του. 15 χρονων κοριτσακι και ολη μερα facebook και κινητο σε υπερβολικο βαθμο και οταν προσπαθει να της παρει το κινητο εχουμε απιστεφτα δραματα.. για αυτο φανταστειται σε τη σημειο εχει φτασει για να σκευτεται για τετοιο μηχανημα... που εγω προσωπικα δεν το βλεπω λυση.. 1) λογο υγειας και 2) θα του γυρισει αλιως και μπορει πιο ασχημη αντιδραση(για το παιδι μιλαω παντα).
Τελως παντων επειδη μου το συζητησε, εκανα και γω μια ερωτηση για να δω τι παιζει με λεγομενη *ομπρελα* , αν το λεω σωστα.
Και παρεπιπτοντος αν μπορει καποιος να το αποκτησει τοσο ευκολα ειναι ενα θεμα και αυτο γιατι πεζει το σεναριο συναγερμου.

----------


## Phatt

Απο το πιο φτηνο κατασκευασμα, που ειναι αυτο εδω που ειδαμε παραπανω, μεχρι υπερομπρελα προστασιας υψηλων προσωπων και ιδιαιτερα αυστηρων στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων, ΟΛΑ, εχουν επακολουθο το κινητο τηλεφωνο να εκπεμπει στην μεγιστη ισχυ του, γιατι προσπαθει ματαια να βρει σημα.Οποτε το θεμα υγειας εντεινεται, αντι να κατευναζεται.Προφανως η λυση του προβληματος βρισκεται αλλου, και οχι στο μαντρωμα.
Εγω προτεινω σε πρωτη φαση να δωσει στο κοριτσακι ενα hands free με καλωδιο και να εχει το κινητο οσο γινεται πιο μακρια απο το σωμα της.Με αυτον τον τροπο δηλωνεται οτι ουσιαστικα το σκεπτικο του γονεα δεν ειναι να μην μιλαει στο κινητο, αλλα να μην δεχεται ακτινοβολια απο αυτο.Εαν καταφερει να περασει το σκεπτικο αυτο και το παιδι δειξει εμπιστοσυνη, μετα γινεται ευκολοτερο να κατευθυνθει σε αλλα θεματα, οπως η μετριαση της χρησης του Η/Υ.Γνωμη μου.

----------

gkouk (22-02-13), 

JOHNY+ (22-02-13)

----------


## gkouk

> Απο το πιο φτηνο κατασκευασμα, που ειναι αυτο εδω που ειδαμε παραπανω, μεχρι υπερομπρελα προστασιας υψηλων προσωπων και ιδιαιτερα αυστηρων στρατιωτικων προδιαγραφων, ΟΛΑ, εχουν επακολουθο το κινητο τηλεφωνο να εκπεμπει στην μεγιστη ισχυ του, γιατι προσπαθει ματαια να βρει σημα.Οποτε το θεμα υγειας εντεινεται, αντι να κατευναζεται.Προφανως η λυση του προβληματος βρισκεται αλλου, και οχι στο μαντρωμα.
> Εγω προτεινω σε πρωτη φαση να δωσει στο κοριτσακι ενα hands free με καλωδιο και να εχει το κινητο οσο γινεται πιο μακρια απο το σωμα της.Με αυτον τον τροπο δηλωνεται οτι ουσιαστικα το σκεπτικο του γονεα δεν ειναι να μην μιλαει στο κινητο, αλλα να μην δεχεται ακτινοβολια απο αυτο.Εαν καταφερει να περασει το σκεπτικο αυτο και το παιδι δειξει εμπιστοσυνη, μετα γινεται ευκολοτερο να κατευθυνθει σε αλλα θεματα, οπως η μετριαση της χρησης του Η/Υ.Γνωμη μου.



Παναγιωτη σωστα τα λες και συμφωνω!
..αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πραγματα, ο ανθρωπος εχει κανει αρκετες προσπαθειες και συνεχιζει να κανει και δεν ειναι κανενας αγροικος, απελπισμενος ειναι.. μεχρι σε παιδοψυχολογο εχει φτασει..
και οι χειρισμοι σε τετοια θεματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολοι, αλλα το παιδι δεν δεχεται τιποτα, ειναι εντελος καθετο σε ολα.. 
Και για να τελιωνει το θεμα γιατι παει αλλου η ιστορια, το σκηνηκο με την ομπρελα μια σκεψη ηταν δεν σιμενει οτι θα γινει κιολας.. απλος το εθεσα θεμα απο περιεργεια πιο πολυ.
Παντως ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!!

----------


## mariosinsuex

Μήπως να επραγματοποιήτο μία ή και περισσότερες επισκέψεις σε κάποιον επαγγελματία για την διαπαιδαγώγηση του παιδιού;;;;
Κάποιον ο οποίος έχει αντιμετωπίσει ξανά παρόμοιες υποθέσεις...(Πιθανολογώ ότι υπάρχουν πάμπολες τέτοιες)...
Πιο καλό και φυσικά πιο ακίνδυνο και ανευλαβές για όλους......

Χωρίς καμμία προσβολή και 
Φιλικά εννοείται

----------


## Phatt

Καταλαβαινω, και γω δυο σκεψεις ειπα πανω στην κουβεντα, ουτε θα γινω δασκαλος στο πως θα διαχειριστει ο καθε γονιος το παιδι του.
Τωρα καποιον αλλο τροπο αποκοπης δεν μπορω να σκεφτω, απο την στιγμη που το κινητο σαν συσκευη ειναι κατι αυτονομο.Το επομενο που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο ειναι να γινει διακοπη της συνδεσης, δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτιδηποτε τεχνικο...

----------


## aktis

το φαινόμενο δεν παρουσιάζεται μόνο στη κύρη του φίλου σου...  
"Τα άτομα που κάνουν κατάχρηση, συχνά δεν συνειδητοποιούν το πρόβλημα ή  το αρνούνται. Για τον λόγο αυτό, συμβουλευτείτε κάποιον ειδικό και  σχεδιάστε την καταλληλότερη παρέμβαση.Οι μονάδες όπου μπορείτε να βρείτε  βοήθεια είναι οι εξής:  ....  "

http://www.ethnos.gr/entheta.asp?cat...pubid=63611234

----------

gkouk (22-02-13)

----------


## gkouk

Χρηστο εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!! ..και λεω αυτο και τελιωνω, γιατι το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο μου και ευχομαι να μην γινει γιατι εχω ενα αγορακι 2ετων, και μαλλον πρεπει να συμεχισουμε τη συζητηση σε αλλο φορουμ (αλλα ανθρωπινα συνεσθηματα υπαρχουν παντου) ...αλλα αυτο που εζησα με ταρακουνισε!! ..ενα κοριτσακι 15 ετων να κλεει και να χτυπιεται στα πατωματα και να γυρνανε τα ματια του αναποδα απο τις φωνες και τα κλαμματα και να μην μπορει κανεις να το κανει καλα... και ολα αυτα για το ιντερνετ και το κινητο. Τραγικες καταστασεις. Τρομαξα.

----------


## leosedf

> Χρηστο εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!! ..και λεω αυτο και τελιωνω, γιατι το προβλημα δεν ειναι δικο μου και ευχομαι να μην γινει γιατι εχω ενα αγορακι 2ετων, και μαλλον πρεπει να συμεχισουμε τη συζητηση σε αλλο φορουμ (αλλα ανθρωπινα συνεσθηματα υπαρχουν παντου) ...αλλα αυτο που εζησα με ταρακουνισε!! ..ενα κοριτσακι 15 ετων να κλεει και να χτυπιεται στα πατωματα και να γυρνανε τα ματια του αναποδα απο τις φωνες και τα κλαμματα και να μην μπορει κανεις να το κανει καλα... και ολα αυτα για το ιντερνετ και το κινητο. Τραγικες καταστασεις. Τρομαξα.



Τότε σόρυ κιόλας, καμία τεχνολογία των 40 ευρώ δεν θα σου διαπαιδαγωγήσει το παιδί. Μη σου πω κιόλας ότι αν το κάνεις αυτό το παιδί δεν θα πατάει σπίτι. Το καλύτερο μπλοκάρισμα θα ήταν η συζήτηση πριν φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο.

----------

gkouk (02-03-13), 

kx5 (03-03-13), 

mariosinsuex (28-02-13)

----------


## passer07

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ακραίο η συζήτηση δεν φτάνει ψυχολόγο θέλει και μάλιστα άμεσα     όπου θα μιλήσουν και οι γονείς  μαζί του , γενικά όσο το αφήσουν τόσο το πρόβλημα ή θα μεγαλώσει ή κάποιο άλλο θα δημιουργηθεί, πόσο μάλλον οταν μιλάμε για εφηβεία  (είμαι 23 κάτι θυμάμαι ) .


Οσο και να μην  τους χωνεύω τους   ψυχολόγους ξέρω περιπτώσεις που όχι απλά βοήθησαν αλλα τελικά υπήρξαν και οι   λιγότερες απώλειες  με αυτούς ,

----------


## μποζονιο

αγωγιμη μπογια και καλωδιο στη γειωση ... κανεις ενα πολυ καλο κλουβι...

----------


## leosedf

Ναι και το στερημένο θα κάτσει μέσα στο σπίτι. Εκτός αν κάνεις ένα μπουντρούμι σκοτεινό και το κλειδώσεις μέσα.

Δεν είναι λύσεις αυτές.

----------


## xifias

ο φιλος μαλλον εχει αφησει πολυ χαλαρα λουρια στο παιδι,οπως κ η πλειονοτητα των "συγχρονων" γονεων,κ το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο.υπεροψια κ μηδενικος σεβασμος απτην πλευρα του παιδιου.δεν υποστηριζω ακραιες λυσεις,αλλα για το καλο της ισορροπιας πρεπει να γινονται διακριτοι κ σαφεις οι ρολοι μεσα στην οικογενεια.

----------


## tsimpidas

τώρα διάβασα το θέμα 
και θυμήθηκα μια ιστορία με μια γυναικά που ήταν εθισμένη στον τζόγο,,
οταν ο σύζυγος της είπε οτι δεν της ξαναδίνει χρήματα τότε αυτή τον σκότωσε στον ύπνο του.

όλες οι μορφές εθισμού ειναι μεγάλα προβλήματα ,,, γίνονται μεγαλύτερα στα εφηβικά χρόνια όμως.

*το διαδίκτυο γίνεται εθιστικό γιατι δεν υπάρχει κάτι να το αντικαταστήσει.*

για την κοπέλα δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει τρόπος να την ''ξεκολλήσουν'' και θα προτεινω κάτι 
που πιθανών να ακουστεί ακραίο

προτεινω να δώσει στην κόρη του αυτός ο πατέρας πλήρη ελευθερία κινήσεων στο ίντερνετ 
και να της αγοράσει και ι-pod και αλλα τετοια γκατζετ 
ώστε να το σιχαθεί απο μόνη της,, φοβαμαι οτι δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.

να προσθέσω οτι *όλα τα κουσούρια της ανθρωπότητας προέρχονται απο την αγαμία*...
και πιθανών η εν λόγο κοπέλα να πάσχει και από αυτό πολύ,,,και 
το αναπληρώνει μέσα απο το διαδίκτυο 
οπου λένε όλοι το μακρύ και το κοντό τους  όπως κάνω εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή,

*παντός αυτός ο πατέρας εχει αποτύχει στα ματιά της κόρης του ακόμα και αν είναι 
ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου,,*
αν θέλει να σώσει την κόρη του ας αναλογιστεί αρχικά που και σε ποιο σημειο έχασε 
την επαφή με τα παιδιά του 
και μετά πιο ώριμος ας προσπαθήσει να δειξει στα παιδιά του το λάθος τους.

----------


## leosedf

Γρήγορα, στείλτε όλοι τα πολύμετρα σας στον Κυριάκο.!!

----------


## μποζονιο

καλα ναι με το να το κοψεις μαλλον θα τα κανεις χειροτερα καλυτερα να συμβουλευτεις καποιο κεντρο που ασχολειται με τετοια θεματα νομιζω το http://www.saferinternet.gr/ θα σε βοηθησει.. και οποιον λεει για αγαμια.. στο στρατο τι εκανες ερωτα με τις καλλιοπες? :Lol:  οι μοναχοι τι να πουν και οι καλλογριες?..
http://www.saferinternet.gr/index.ph...entobjId=Page2

----------


## tsimpidas

> . και οποιον λεει για αγαμια.. στο στρατο τι εκανες ερωτα με τις καλλιοπες? οι μοναχοι τι να πουν και οι καλλογριες?..
> 2




AN ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ οτι η γυναίκα προσποιείται στο σεχ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, αλλάζω DVD  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 






Πέρα απο την πλάκα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε σε τι κόσμο ζούμε 
και ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν πρέπει να λεμε ψέματα στα παιδιά,,,

και σου λέω οτι τόσα χρονια που αυτό το παιδί μεσα στο ίντερνετ απο πχ 10 χρονών 
τώρα που έγινε 15 κατάλαβε ο πατέρας του οτι ''ειναι κολλημένο'' στο ίντερνετ ???

και γιατι ξαφνικά θελει να κόψει ΟΛΕΣ τις επικοινωνιες ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι ??

να σου πω εγώ, η μικρή εχει βρει γκόμενο και ο Πατέρας της δεν εγκρίνει και 
θέλει να της κόψει την επαφή μαζι του,,,

λες και εμείς δεν ήμασταν ποτε 15χρονοι και δεν ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει σε αυτή την ηλικία!!!

το ίντερνετ για να το κόψεις όπως και 
το τηλέφωνο πρέπει να εξηγήσεις και τον λόγο στο παιδί σου πρώτα-πρώτα,,

γιατι ενα ξερό ''εισαι εθισμένος-εθισμένη''  δεν λεει τίποτα στον άνθρωπο με 
τον οποίο μιλας,,, πρέπει πρωτα να του εξηγήσεις τι ειναι εθισμός 
και μετα να δώσεις διέξοδο στον εθισμένο,,ωστε να αντικαταστήσει τον εθισμό του με κατι υγιές

για τους αλκοολικούς δίνουν καφέδες
για τους ναρκομανείς δινουν μεθαδόνη
για τους ιντερνέτ-μανεις μονο η αληθινή ζωή μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει.

----------


## vasilllis

ηλεκτρονικοι-ψυχολογοι με λιγη δοση απο γονεα........ :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Παρ ολα αυτα, για εμας τους γονεις που εχουμε παιδια σε τετοιες, παρομοιες, κρισιμες ηλικιες,
γραφονται πραγματα εδω μεσα που μπορει και να μας βοηθησουν στο μελλον,
οποτε πειτε τη γνωμη σας, ο καθενας με σοβαροτητα, και εμεις εδω ειμαστε και ακουμε.....

----------


## lepouras

δυστυχώς το δυσκολότερο επάγγελμα είναι να είσαι γονέας. ο μόνος τρόπος να μπορέσεις να κάνεις ένα παιδί να σε καταλάβει πρέπει πρώτα να μπεις στην θέση του και στην εποχή του.
  εμείς γεννηθήκαμε παίζοντας σε αλάνες και γειτονιές χωρίς ίντερνετ και 2 κανάλια στην τηλεόραση να ανοίγουν στις 18.00 και να κλείνουν 24.00
  αυτά γεννηθήκανε να παίζουν μέσα στο σπίτι με μια τηλεόραση να παίζει 24/24 ,ίντερνετ και την μεγαλύτερη θεά που έχουν είναι ότι βλέπει το μπαλκόνι.
  δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατον ο καθένας μας να δώσει συμβουλές για διαπαιδαγώγηση που τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν από πόλη σε πόλη από δήμο σε δήμο από σχολείο σε σχολείο και από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά.
το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω είναι ΝΑΙ δώσε του μια εναλλακτική ώστε να ξεκολλήσει μόνο του το παιδί. 
πχ μια πάρα πολύ καλή εναλλακτική είναι ας πάει στους προσκόπους να ενταχθεί σε μια κοινότητα που κανουν πολλές δραστηριότητες στην φύση και ενισχύουν τις προσωπικές επαφές και φιλίες χωρίς να αποκλείουνε τα δεδομένα της εποχής αλλά τα βοηθούν να τα ισορροπούν(το περισσότερο δυνατόν για πλήρες αδύνατον)
  αυτά από μένα.

----------


## xifias

σωστα τα λες,αλλα προσκοπους?φανταζομαι το πιτσιρικι να ψαχνει 3G κατω απτα πευκα κ να φρικαρει.περα απτη πλακα,πολυ καλα το θετεις,κ προσωπικα,πιστευω οτι πρεπει να καλιεργειται μια σχεση εμπιστοσυνης με το παιδι,κ οχι η συνεχης κοντρα με τον γονεα,κ ο πολεμος του οχι-μη-σταματα.αυτα θα υπαρχουν φυσικα,για να νιωθει κ το παιδι οτι ανηκει καπου,απλα,δεν πρεπει να δημιουργειται η εντυπωση γονεα-δεσμοφυλακα.

για μενα,οι γονεις με την αμεριστη παροχη αγαθων,εφτιαξαν παιδια-πρεζακια.αδυναμοι χαρακτηρες που κυριευονται απο την τσαντα nike,τα παπουτσια των 150 ευρω,τα φουτερ με τη μαιμου των 80 κ παει λεγοντας.το παιδι πρεπει να αναπτυξει χαρακτηρα κ να του γινει κατανοητο οτι δε χρειαζεται τετοια μπιχλιμπιδια.να μαθει να ξεχωριζει καταστασεις κ να εχει προσωπικη κριση.

το ιντερνετ σημερα δε μπορει να αντικατασταθει.ειναι ενα εργαλειο.ο σωστος γονιος θα ενημερωθει οσο μπορει,κ θα φερει το παιδι σε αμφιβολιες για το αν χρειαζεται τοση χρηση-εκθεση (facebook κλπ) χωρις κλωβους φαραντει κ μπογιες αγωγιμες.

για μενα πχ,τα ουσιωδη,
κατανοει τον κινδυνο υπερεκθεσης μεσω φωτογραφιων στο φβ?ακομα κ απο τωρινους "φιλους"?
ποσο ομορφο ειναι να κλεινεσαι πισω απο μια οθονη αντι να μιλησεις απευθειας?
ποση σημασια εχει η γνωμη των τριγυρω,οταν τοκουτσομπολιο ειναι το πιο ευκολο πραμα?

τελος εγω θα προτεινω κατι που θα ωφελησει το πιτσιρικι κ θα του κανει ενα χομπι μακρυα απτο λαιφσταιλ του μπεργκερ,του τσιγαρου απτα 12 κ ολων των παρελκομενων,
*να παει να γραφτει γυμναστηριο.*η καποιο παρεμφερες αθλημα,μπαλετο,χορος,ποδηλατο κλπ

αφενος,θα βαλει *γερες βασεις για την υγεια του* στην καταλληλη στιγμη.*θα φτιαξει την εξωτερικη του εικονα* (αν κρινω απο τετοια υστερια με το ιντερνετ πιθανον να πασχει εκει κ να κλεινεται σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο),θα γνωρισει τις δυνατοτητες πουχει το σωμα,*θα κανει κατι που οι συμμαθητες του ουτε καν σκεφτονται,*κ κυμαινονται μεταξυ παχυσαρκιας κ τσιλιβιθριασης,*κ το κυριοτερο,θα γλυτωσει απο παχυσαρκια-οκνηρια κ πιθανον καπνισμα* (αν του εμφυσηθει ενας σχετικος υγιεινος τροπος ζωης)

μπορει να ειναι κ αφετερια για τον γονιο κατι τετοιο.
_
σορυ αν κουρασα αλλα μακαρι στην ηλικια του παιδιου να ειχα κ γω τετοια καθοδηγηση._

----------


## vasilllis

> δυστυχώς το δυσκολότερο επάγγελμα είναι να είσαι γονέας. ο μόνος τρόπος να μπορέσεις να κάνεις ένα παιδί να σε καταλάβει πρέπει πρώτα να μπεις στην θέση του και στην εποχή του.
>   εμείς γεννηθήκαμε παίζοντας σε αλάνες και γειτονιές χωρίς ίντερνετ και 2 κανάλια στην τηλεόραση να ανοίγουν στις 18.00 και να κλείνουν 24.00
>   αυτά γεννηθήκανε να παίζουν μέσα στο σπίτι με μια τηλεόραση να παίζει 24/24 ,ίντερνετ και την μεγαλύτερη θεά που έχουν είναι ότι βλέπει το μπαλκόνι.
>   δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολο έως αδύνατον ο καθένας μας να δώσει συμβουλές για διαπαιδαγώγηση που τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν από πόλη σε πόλη από δήμο σε δήμο από σχολείο σε σχολείο και από γειτονιά σε γειτονιά.
> το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω είναι ΝΑΙ δώσε του μια εναλλακτική ώστε να ξεκολλήσει μόνο του το παιδί. 
> πχ μια πάρα πολύ καλή εναλλακτική είναι ας πάει στους προσκόπους να ενταχθεί σε μια κοινότητα που κανουν πολλές δραστηριότητες στην φύση και ενισχύουν τις προσωπικές επαφές και φιλίες χωρίς να αποκλείουνε τα δεδομένα της εποχής αλλά τα βοηθούν να τα ισορροπούν(το περισσότερο δυνατόν για πλήρες αδύνατον)
>   αυτά από μένα.



Το χειροτερο Γιαννη ειναι οτι οι ιδιοι οι γονεις παρεχουν αυτα ωστε να μην τους φορτωνονται τα παιδια.
Η ευκολη λυση στην δυσκολη ζωη.
Δεν λεω και εγω το κανω αλλα εδω τον ελεγχο.τωρα παμε βολτα.οχι να πιω καφε.να παιξουν τα παιδια.
Ετσι πρεπει να γινεται.οχι οπως βολευει μερικους.

----------

